# Is there a Tattoo Registry to Look Up #?



## LLps40 (Nov 12, 2003)

I am trying to locate a tattoo registry to track a 6 digit tattoo in right ear. First digit is either a G or a 6. The rest are #'s. Red and black dog that looks German bred. 

Thank you!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

You can find information and numbers for tattoo registries here:

http://www.lostdogsearch.com/links.htm


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You can contact people at the following GSD organizations:

USCA 
WDA 

If you shave the ear and rub some alcohol on it it will make the tattoo more readable. If you post the tattoo number maybe some one will recognize it. You can also post the information on the Pedigree data base


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

You could also take a photo of the tattoo and attach it if you e-mail USA, WDA, etc. Sometimes numbers and letters can be misread, especially if the tattoo is faded, so it's more foolproof to send a photo too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot of breeders use a very similar tattoo scheme - their kennel, the year, the litter number, the dog number. So my Nikon is AT8B1 which stands for Alta-Tollhaus kennel, 2008 as the birt year, the "B" litter, and he was the 1st dog from the litter tattoo'd (so his sibs are AT8B2, AT8B3....). If the tat follows this scheme, even having the first few numbers/letters might help, if it's a known kennel.


----------

